# A peculiar problem..



## boxfactory (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi, my ics rom was attacked by an angry band of chimpanzee cyclists so I'm in need of a new rom.
However, I can only access my sd card at the moment, as my phone is stuck in a boot loop. I've tried
copying a rom file (after renaming it to PB32IMG.zip, of course) to my external memory but my phone
doesn't see it. And oh, I should mention that it refuses to boot into CWM, only stock bootloader. Is there 
any fix for this?

Thanks everyone


----------



## boxfactory (Apr 16, 2012)

I guess my actual question is, is there any way to push a rom image onto the phone's internal storage
without using android?

As an extension to that, is there a way to flash a custom rom through the bootloader?


----------



## kubes069 (Nov 29, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2605-radio-htc-incredible-2-radios-pg32imgzip-updated-20-sept-2011/

try doing this...


----------



## Devator22 (Dec 26, 2011)

boxfactory said:


> I guess my actual question is, is there any way to push a rom image onto the phone's internal storage
> without using android?
> 
> As an extension to that, is there a way to flash a custom rom through the bootloader?


I know you can use adb. I will not detail how to use it because there are people who have already done so and better than I can, but find a guide and get it set up, then use it to reboot into recovery after pushing the rom to your phone.

Also, even though it won't work for your needs, PG32IMG.zip was what you were looking for.

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using Tapatalk.


----------

